# Has the Starburst gone?



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

going to be looking for a new van when retiring later in the year, have had my eye's peeled for the last 12 month's, and one of the van's earmarked is the starburst, but the latest issue of practical motorhome features just three in the star range, and the burst isn't amongst them.
i quite like it but the wife would forgive any amount of design compromises for that bathroom.


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Rugbyken

The Starburst still lives! It's on the website under the Star PLUS range though! We have had ours a year and love it! 

Shirley


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Really liked the Starburst, but ended up with the Stardream. Swings and roundabouts


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The Starburst does indeed live on,as Shirley says it is now part of the star plus range.

Details from the Autocruise website here;-

http://www.autocruise.co.uk/star-plus-range/starburst


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Yes the Starburst is still there... a well tried and tested model that has been improved over the years.

We bought a new Starburst last year it was delivered in May. At the Feb NEC show this year we saw the 2011 model ...it is still exactly the same spec as ours... it really would be hard to improve on it now. Great layout, wonderful bathroom... low profile , low chassis ( be careful over sleeping policemen) drives and handles like a well balanced car.

We did not have too many teething problems, there are always some I guess, and those are all sorted out now by a combination of our dealers help ( Marquis) and DIY . DIY because I like to put right the small things myself as they stay "put right" and even on this almost perfect design I have done some minor mods :wink: 

If you have any specific questions about the Starburst do post them ...I will be happy to try to help.


Mike


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

thank's everyone found it now, just confused by the advert only showing the three, not that it takes much to confuse me nowadays, 
met a couple on the aire at boulogne last year who had the 3ltr version and they said that after a year the only thing wrong was that the 2 setee's measure 5'9" and 5'4" so struggle to be used as single beds, think it could be overcome we only use the singles on our present van if we're getting off early for a ferry etc


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> snipped: met a couple on the aire at boulogne last year who had the 3ltr version and they said that after a year the only thing wrong was that the 2 setee's measure 5'9" and 5'4" so struggle to be used as single beds, think it could be overcome we only use the singles on our present van if we're getting off early for a ferry etc


Hi

We use the singles more often than the very large double that can be made up ( if we are in the mood.........we make it up :lol: ) but as I am exactly the same size as the longer bed and my wife is 1" shorter than the shorter one ... it works for us. I always knew that not being a six footer would turn out to be an advantage one day :lol:

Autocruise and Pioneer ( (the Renoir was their version) used to make a bed extension available for the old model ( pre the Swift takeover) that fitted between the bed and the front seat, but I have not seen them on any of the latest ones.

Mike


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

> met a couple on the aire at boulogne last year who had the 3ltr version and they said that after a year the only thing wrong was that the 2 setee's measure 5'9" and 5'4" so struggle to be used as single beds, think it could be overcome we only use the singles on our present van if we're getting off early for a ferry etc


Thats why we went for the Stardream in the end, did like a lot of things in the Starburst though, especially the kitchen area.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

At the recent NEC show I noticed that Bentley Motorhomes, owned by the original makers of the Starburst when trading as Autocruise, have a very upmarket version of the Starburst in production. It's called the Cobalt I believe. The layout is identical and it does include the bed extensions mentioned earlier which makes it a great twin bed van. It's also built on the Renault chassis which will avoid the Fiat well documented transmission problems. The one drawback I think is that the maximum weight is up at 3700kg but I am not a hundred percent sure so worth checking.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

yes we were at the same NEC show and the cobalt was very promising, in the end decided that it was just a little too compact as a retirement van, in particular the renault van used mean's that they cant do an overcab cutaway [i'm too big and fat], though if they do progress to bigger van's it may come but not in the forseeable future


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

coincidentally today i recieved an invite from peak leisure in derbyshire, to an open weekend featuring bentley motorhomes & one of the van's part of thier signature range is the cadwell based on the renault master,
don't know if i dare let the boss see it, look's a very nice van but no price that i can see??


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> coincidentally today i recieved an invite from peak leisure in derbyshire, to an open weekend featuring bentley motorhomes & one of the van's part of thier signature range is the cadwell based on the renault master,
> don't know if i dare let the boss see it, look's a very nice van but no price that i can see??


we saw it at the NEC and really liked it but not the price - £58,000 bit too much for us

Clyde


----------

